# The BIG Citrus/Orange pre-wash test



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

This will be the thread in which I test four of the big citrus/orange pre washes.
I have received my order today with these four big boys.










I will hopefully be doing it this weekend.

They are all priced fairly similarly but some can be diluted more than others. Whether they still perform diluted will be the test.

My car hasn't been washed in weeks so should provide a good test bed.

Any thoughts or ideas?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking forward to this :thumb:

Throw in some BH Surfex HD at 3%-5% if you have some, it will put up a good fight


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would love to see what you think of Citrus Preclean compared to the others 50:1 dilution ratio and can be foamd through the lance as well as in a bottle.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting..


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking forward to see result on this one I tried already AF CP and works great but is bit expensive as You need 500ml to do entire car ... so I bought orange pre wash 5l for 17quid I hope is as good as CP ...


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see your results. Nice one burger.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like it will be a good test, I'm of for citrus power  awesome stuff.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if i remember correctly the chem guys one recommends not using it on paint?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking forward to reading this review


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

if your testing for strenth CG's should walk it but as above shouldnt be used on paintwork 

ive some diluted 1:10 and it shifts anything when worked. shame you cant use it on paintwork or wheels if i remember correctly


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes.. it definitely does shift the grease and grime in arches and the likes..

I have used it on paint at 10:1 with no bad effect HOWEVER, I *do not *recommend it.. always follow the manufacturers instructions


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like this will be next weekend now. Set up my PW to find there is a split in the hosepipe  

When I read up on the CG and it can't be used on body work I will remove from test.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I believe the only wax-safe one is VP's Orange (or new Citrus) Pre-Wash. 

I could be wrong though, but I hope you can bring the 'lsp-safe-factor' into the test.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

GMToyota said:


> I believe the only wax-safe one is VP's Orange (or new Citrus) Pre-Wash.
> 
> I could be wrong though, but I hope you can bring the 'lsp-safe-factor' into the test.


I'm sure auto finesse is also wax safe. (Not sure of the other?)


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

AF Citrus Power is wax safe. I didn't know the valet pro one is LSP safe aswell. I've never bothered with Citrus Pre-wash products as part of my maintenance washing as I always though they stripped wax off which isn't much use for me. I'll be interested to see the restults of the test, an LSP safe factor should defnitely be worked in as that would be a very important selling point to quite a few people.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Valet Pro Orange Pre-Wash is excellent at Traffic Film Removal, but a huge plus is that our product won't strip wax or paint sealant from paintwork, saving you precious hours re-waxing. Use it prior to shampooing a vehicle to remove dirt such as grit. bugs and bird droppings.

It can be used with a pressure washer system or through a pump sprayer.

Valet Pro Orange Pre-Wash is just that. A product designed to pre clean your car prior to shampooing. The purpose behind all TFR's (Traffic Film Removers), Snow foams and pre-washes is to remove traffic film such as grit, bugs and bird droppings. The biggest difference between Orange pre wash and other traffic film removers is that it is wax safe. It has been designed not to strip wax and paint sealant in quite the dramatic fashion that a normal TFR would do.

Using a cleaner like this helps to preserve your protection on your car. Orange Pre-Wash will remove general grime and bugs and it is especially good at removing bird droppings. Simply spray over the bird dropping, leave for a minute then re spray. You will quite often find the bird dropping will separate and be moved off its spot from the small pressure of the pump spray.

Orange Pre-Wash, like many other wax safe products, is best used on cars prepared with good quality waxes or sealants.

Another bonus of this products is that customers are always impressed with the smell, as when using Orange Pre-Wash there is a pleasant Orange smell in the air. This can also give your customers the confidence that you are using a high quality product on their car.

Valet Pro Orange Pre-Wash can be applied via foam lance or pump spray. Dilute up to 1:10 in a pump spray and foam system final dilution will be about 1:300.

5 Litre


----------



## x6411 (May 28, 2011)

I've been using TurtleWax big orange (B&Q) £5 for 5litres, can't complain


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

The interesting part of this test would be the AF Citrus Power vs. VP Citrus Pre-Wash. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

another vote for you to try surfex HD. amazing product.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Whoa, where does it say that you cant use the Chemical Guys one on paint?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/chemical-guys-orange-degreaser/prod_191.html

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/hvydudegr.htm

Just says powerful concentrated degreaser. 
Surely if you dilute it further it can be used on paint?

I bought some and it's en route to me now for the weekend. My plan was to use it with a detailing brush around badges and the exhaust to get rid of soot from an over fueling exhaust. Also for door shuts and inner fuel cap.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Just to point out

Orange PRE wash - has now been discontinued. It has now been upgraded with

Citrus PRE wash - Citrus PRE wash is more versatile.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> another vote for you to try surfex HD. amazing product.


I'm with you on this one i think that G101 works alot better, the arguement for these expensive style of products is that they are wax safe. But i have had decent results with optiseal not being affected.



1Valet PRO said:


> Just to point out
> 
> Orange PRE wash - has now been discontinued. It has now been upgraded with
> 
> Citrus PRE wash - Citrus PRE wash is more versatile.


Brilliant bought the wrong product, will most distributors have the new one? is it a completly different product?

I should be able to get this on test if my hosepipe arrives today


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I still cant find any response to the question about Chemical Guys Orange de-greaser not being paint safe?

I've even PM'd some one from Chemical Guys on here with no answer.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one Burger! And timely... I'm just investigating the change of Valet Pro's offering from Orange Pre wash (as you have there) to Citrus Pre-wash (which is much darker in colour).

I'd be interested to know if it's stronger.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3348458#post3348458


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I still cant find any response to the question about Chemical Guys Orange de-greaser not being paint safe?
> 
> I've even PM'd some one from Chemical Guys on here with no answer.


Says "avoid use on paint" or something like it on the bottle.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Vxracing429 said:


> Says "avoid use on paint" or something like it on the bottle.


Ah, see the bottle has been at my folks house since delivery on Wednesday, so I havent see it lol. :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The VP one is good really shifts dirt when used correctly with a good PW technique.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Any news on this pre-wash test ??


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Whatever the results come in at I will stick with VP as its a fantastic product and proved itself again yesturday


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Also looking for results.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Now waiting the new VP product


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Or Man i want to see the tests....:wall::lol:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Hope it's OK to ask here, but it Surfex HD wax safe?


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Depends on the dilution its used at.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I know this product is not in the same league as the others posted, but have you thought about placing some Turtlewax Big orange in the mix, this product contains citrus orange oil, would be interesting to see the results of this in action.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Any testing done yet?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

should be interesting.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

You should include AB Citrus Wash in the test. It's a lovely product.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

@ burger

Any updates on the test, or has it been impacted by the hose-pipe ban?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

This test died on its ass :lol:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I had great intentions to do this then the hose pipe ban came in and i still havent got round to do it yet. I still have the products waiting


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

Hosepipe ban over since July. Hoping you can crack on with this now. Looks very interesting. Also interested in methods to avoid drying on in hot weather. Cheers


----------

